# mini 14



## p-dawg (Jan 13, 2013)

I am new to the forum so forgive me if this has been spoke on before. I ahve a min 14 and want to place optics on it what would yall say is the best I could use?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The best optics you could use? U.S. Optics, S&B, NF, Zeiss, Swaro ect. Depends on what you like. It would be almost criminal to put optics that good on a mini 14 though. I wouldn't put any thing more than a Nikon Buckmaster on one personally.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would not waste money on optics with that rifle. Most all I have ever seen are not very accurate. They commonly shoot to about minute-of-five-gallon-bucket at 100 yards. But they are fun!!!


----------

